# Could Someone Please Name This Piano Piece?



## cademan7 (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm curious what the name of the piece is starting at 0:36 on this video


----------



## Chiroptera (Dec 8, 2016)

Muczynski's Op.6, Prelude No. 6

The title of the piece shows on the video on the 45-48 seconds mark.


----------

